# What's the differance between these Mag. conversions?



## mroczka (Apr 23, 2001)

What's the differance between a Joe Gibson Moore,Mike Benfield and Chris Macey mag. conversions?They all look the same if installed on an ABU 6500. The only conversion to fit an ultra mag. is the Mike Benfield since this one is a complete bayonet install.


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

The JGM was the original which took a few months to perfect, (the mag retainer if too large reduces the effect of the magnets). I know I did all the field testing.  

The other 2, are copies of an original master piece - though nothing like the JGM.

I have been contacted by many others asking why their conversions get stuck ? simple they use a small bolt as a guide and the washer that is used will sometimes get caught on the screw thread. The JGM uses 2 machined posts that are set so that the mags 'cannot' be wound onto the spool face, they also ensure that the mags are wound on/off parallel.


----------



## mroczka (Apr 23, 2001)

Thanks Led. I know on my ABU 6500 mag.elite the mag plate does not back off parallel with the spool. Just changing the mag positions will affect the speed of the spool.
John


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Where can you purchase these converters?

Are they available for the Abu 5500C?


----------



## Thumb-Burner (Dec 3, 2002)

*solution to the "screw thread issue)*

I used a screw (can't recall the name) that does not have threads for about the last inch closest to the head... it gave me the flat head of the screw to expoxy to the sideplate for stability and there are no threads to foul on.... costs about 12 cents ....

it's worked for three years without a hitch.. it's the benfield conversion.


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Led , that would explain why I have basically a fat piece of wire in my JGM as the magnet retainer . This is very interesting as I always thought that a larger metal piece behind the magnet acted as a force field enhancer by either focusing or concentrating the magnetic field in the direction away from the metal .


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Conn,

The original version used a 'penny' washer and it was almost uncontrolable with 8 mags (Ultramag type), we changed the back plate and then it became so docile I didn't even need to use my thumb at the end of the cast  

So with a little playing around, I'm down to 2 mags and Sae40.  for the 150g/0.31mm.

I've played around with a few conversions over the years and I can only say that there is a BIG difference in them  - I was fortunate and have 4 JGM conversions for my classic ABU's and a couple of Ultramags that he done.

Do you want to sell yours Conn ?


----------



## Awesome John* (Dec 23, 2003)

Anybody know of a good conversion mag for a 7500 ABU CTC3?


----------



## mroczka (Apr 23, 2001)

Led would you by any chance be able to post a pic. of the JGM? I have a Chris Macey now and have 2 Benfields on order for a 6500 and a Ultra Mag.II Is there anything I can do to these 2 conversions to make them run like a JGM?
Thanks John


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Above is a picture of a JGM conversion, the mag plate is machined from 'Delrin' and the threaded bullet is a one piece unit. 
Notice the two machined posts that also act as positive stops (mags cannot touch the spool) they also help in keeping the unit parallel to the spool face.


----------

